
Deep Learning on the GPU in Clojure from Scratch: Sharing Memory - dragandj
https://dragan.rocks/articles/19/Deep-Learning-in-Clojure-From-Scratch-to-GPU-5-Sharing-Memory
======
zphds
`uncomplicate` libraries are awesome. Thanks so much for all this write up and
putting out one of my favorite pieces of open source code.

It's just so easy to rapidly iterate when it comes to doing experiments on the
GPU with Clojure and these abstractions. It just feels right

I had to deal with similar memory corruption problems but I could just piggy
back on Clojure's concurrency primitives to keep this under control without
pulling my hair out with all the ugly boiler plate and having that sweet sweet
repl on the side.

`(with-release...)`? Oh yes! Please.

<end-rant> The sad part, like all Clojure code I have written in the past, I
am having a more social problem of convincing people in my team to use tools
like these to make their lives easier, especially when you can quantify the
productivity gained. People now see me as the lone crazy lisp guy in the
corner and is making me question a lot of absurdities in the software
industry. </end-rant>

~~~
dragandj
Thank you for the kind words!

------
metalock
part 5. i’ve got a lot of catching up now.

------
dimitrijer
Kudos for the effort, I am looking forward to using Clojure for deep learning!

------
Scarbutt
is there a list of 'data science' libs for clojure somewhere?

~~~
dkersten
There's Incanter[1], but I've never used it, so can't comment on how good or
complete it is. And of course there are the article author's libraries:
[https://dragan.rocks/software/](https://dragan.rocks/software/)

[1] [https://data-sorcery.org/](https://data-sorcery.org/)

------
dr_teh
Dragan does it again

